# Watering the garden?



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Looking to set up a water system for our garden. It’s prob 20’x30’. I have pipe run out to it. Now I need to hookup the sprinklers or soaker hose. Any suggestions? Used a sprinkler last year. I like the idea of soaker hose but I don’t have any experience with it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Do a YouTube search for drip irrigation system. I'm installing ours this week.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I ran 3/4" pvc to a hose reel at the garden. I have a multi zone timer and soakers run off that. Works well when I'm not home.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

You'll have fewer issues with diseases if you water from the base.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Radar420 said:


> You'll have fewer issues with diseases if you water from the base.


Yeah don't have your lawn sprinklers spray your tomatoes every morning


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Had some drip irrigation for broccoli, cauliflower and tomatoes. Just put a dripper by each plant, or more correctly a plant by each dripper.
Many yrs ago I got the drippers that were installed ointo an old cheap hose. Garden tilled then run the hose, secure and plant plants. All of those plants could be given a nice drink w/ 20-25 gal water and no plant shock by spraying cold well water onto foilage. Manure tea or soluable fertilizer could be added easily, again w/ small amt water right into root zone(s).

Another way w/ small amt plants is to save larger food cans and put one rigjt near each plant, top edge level w/ soil. Water os ghen added to can and runs out the holes at bottom of can, no water running foot away but absorbed into root zone. Fertilizer easily added periodically.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Soaker hoses are the way to go for row crops. Spend the money now and invest in enough so you can leave one in each row for the whole season.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

ReallyBigFish said:


> Looking to set up a water system for our garden. It’s prob 20’x30’. I have pipe run out to it. Now I need to hookup the sprinklers or soaker hose. Any suggestions? Used a sprinkler last year. I like the idea of soaker hose but I don’t have any experience with it.



We do about .5 acre of garlic ~16000 heads for that I use drip tape with an emitter every 6". The tape is under a bed of straw that is used to insulate the garlic over the winter.

In places we grow melons or other more spaced plants it's 4' drip tape. The tape is placed or pulled under lumite

Our beds each have a riser that a manifold hooks to that feeds the drip tape.

The garlic/melon tapes get picked up and reused in a different bed each year, lavender, another ~acre, the drip tape stays year round and is spaced at 2' for the emitters.

I have a line that extends up to the small orchard, ~18 trees, but they get watered on a need basis, often with a hose but, have put single plant emitters on each tree.

We pump out of our pond and I want the least drawdown possible, especially this year. The pond is down 2' below where I usually start.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Drip rings are what I used to use. Place a rind around each plant and we after until each area is soaked. I worked at a greenhouse for a while and got a deal on the rings. Tomatoes, peppers , cucumbers, and pumpkins are what I mostly used the rings on. Reduced the powdery mildew on a lot of plants


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

To further prevent disease and mildew water ONLY in the morning, never at night.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

The last few years I’ve taken some pvc pipe, cut them about 16” long and stuck them in the ground next to my plants. Then I just fill that tube up with about 20 oz of water from a bucket. Seems to work for me.
I tried the soaker hose and don’t like it. Left on top of the ground, it oozes water out in just a few spots, not evenly. 
Tried burying it a few years. But that kept me from ever tilling the garden the rest of the year. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

300’ of soaker hose, three lead hoses and a timer and I now have a sprinkler system in my garden. Just down to coffee outside and see it working. I love it. Thanks for advice everyone.


----------



## Fillage (Jul 12, 2021)

A drip irrigation system could be advantageous. I use such a system to irrigate my garden for more than three years, and I can genuinely recommend it to you. Moreover, it is not hard to make one of these in your garden. Check it out on the internet for some tutorials, and do it. You won't be disappointed. Also, most tools you need for the drip irrigation system can be found on different websites like Choosing the Best Weed Puller Is Easy with Our Top 5 Reviews!. Good luck to you.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Soaker hoses seem to be the easiest way to go. The only advantage I see with the drip method is only watering exactly where you need to. But a water timer would be the only way to go for me, I am up and gone way before optimal watering time and don't really care for the idea of burdening my wife with it every morning.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

jiggin is livin said:


> Soaker hoses seem to be the easiest way to go. The only advantage I see with the drip method is only watering exactly where you need to. But a water timer would be the only way to go for me, I am up and gone way before optimal watering time and don't really care for the idea of burdening my wife with it every morning.


Exactly. The soaker hoses are easy and the timer makes it even easier.


----------

